# The Screenshot Thread



## Epona (Aug 1, 2012)

Post some screenies or video from your latest gaming adventure!

Whether it's a pretty landscape, an unforgettable battle, or a funny moment, or you want to show off what your favourite mod can do to a game (in which case please name the mod) this is the place to share your gaming images.

I'm going for some pretty with these Morrowind screenies - courtesy of various texture mods as packaged in the Morrowind Sound & Graphics Overhaul, MGE XE, and abot's Boats (which allows you to travel by boat in real time, if you have MGE XE installed it's amazing), I think it's doing alright for a 10 year old game!:












The ruins of Kemel-Ze (thanks to the Tamriel Rebuilt team!) as viewed from one of abot's real time travel boats on a misty morning:






And from Skyrim - using Skyrim 2K textures and True Vision ENB


----------



## ohmyliver (Aug 1, 2012)

you presumably know this site http://deadendthrills.com/ then? (It might have been on here that I got the link from ages ago, but I just can't remember)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 1, 2012)

Here's a thread I can get behind. I take more screenshots than any sane person would.


----------



## Firky (Aug 1, 2012)

I take loads, usually so I have something to back me up when racist twats appeal:


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 1, 2012)

All from Skyrim -- various mods.


----------



## Firky (Aug 1, 2012)

Some times I spend ain entire game collecting dog tags instead of shooting people, get a shite KD but so what


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 1, 2012)

A couple obligatory aurora shots from Skyrim.


----------



## Firky (Aug 1, 2012)

If you weren't such a freak, VP I reckon I might be able to fancy you. Likes photography and computer games, that's all I need to know. I bet you're well flattered, pet


----------



## Firky (Aug 1, 2012)

If it isn't computer games or my own desktop, it is films


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 1, 2012)

firky said:


> If you weren't such a freak, VP I reckon I might be able to fancy you. Likes photography and computer games, that's all I need to know. I bet you're well flattered, pet


 
I'm afraid I wouldn't be able to get past your wrongness when it comes to beverage preparation, duck. Sorry


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 1, 2012)

One of the most ... just ... *gulps*






Mass Effect 3: Mordin contemplates The Shroud.

*wipes manly grit from her eye*


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 1, 2012)

I love catching derp moments. Poor Ash:






Mass Effect 2: Horizon.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 1, 2012)

That time I somehow managed to create Marky-Mark Shepard in Mass Effect 2:


----------



## Firky (Aug 1, 2012)

Nexus 7 - within 12 hours or so of getting it.


----------



## Voley (Aug 1, 2012)

firky said:


> If you weren't such a freak, VP I reckon I might be able to fancy you. Likes photography and computer games, that's all I need to know. I bet you're well flattered, pet


I'm not convinced she's a girl. It's only blokes that do stuff like this.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 1, 2012)

The desirable tourist destination that is the poisonous hellhole Hutta, in SW:TOR:






My beta bounty hunter sporting what I like to call the "Spongebob Boob Armour."


----------



## Firky (Aug 1, 2012)

I'd have to go on my big ass gaming PC to dig out and upload most of my screenshots. I thought I had a pile of Deus Ex ones on Steam but I must have deleted them 



NVP said:


> I'm not convinced she's a girl. It's only blokes that do stuff like this.


 
True, and if she is a girl she shouldn't be flaunting herself to unobtainable alpha males like myself. Does she not know her place in society


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 1, 2012)

Had a bit of "thing" where I tried to climb to the highest and most inaccessible parts of the scenery in TOR:


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 1, 2012)

Coruscant was quite pretty:


----------



## Firky (Aug 1, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:


> Had a bit of "thing" where I tried to climb to the highest and most inaccessible parts of the scenery in TOR:


 
You're such a fucking weirdo and I mean that as a compliment


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 1, 2012)

Favourite derp moment from Dragon Age 2. Only Hawke in the middle is actually looking at the big fuck off dragon that's swooping down at them:


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 1, 2012)

You're going to regret starting this thread, Epona.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 1, 2012)

The planets in Endless Space are really pretty:






True story: a few weeks ago, I played so much Endless Space, that when I woke up one morning, I was convinced my feet were terraformed planets. I forget what my right foot was, but my left foot was a large, beautiful jungle planet like in that picture. Took me a while to work out they were, in fact, just feet.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 1, 2012)

Combat is very pretty in Endless Space:


----------



## Sunray (Aug 8, 2012)

I think that Skyrim is going to take some beating in terms of the scenery graphics. Some amazing moments just wandering round that game, real work of art. Shame about the NPC's making Thunderbirds look fluid and realistic.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 8, 2012)

Been playing The Secret World. Not the best graphics, and I can't run it at anything other than medium-ish settings, but still been taking a shed-load of screenies, as per:






Context: she's COVERED IN BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 8, 2012)

In the character creator (options somewhat limited - especially in the clothing department):





Early morning in Kingsmouth, by the Sheriff's office:


----------



## renegadechicken (Aug 8, 2012)

How we cleared the tunnels in SWTOR.



Final boss in KP killed on the lift for the lulz


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 8, 2012)

Those are mental  I'm looking forward to getting back to TOR once f2p starts.


----------



## Firky (Aug 8, 2012)

Ballet and BF3


----------



## renegadechicken (Aug 13, 2012)

My hippie in the secret world attempting to start some bother with plod in london


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 14, 2012)

Edgar is fun.


----------



## FunkyUK (Aug 21, 2012)

Outside Hell Bar in Glitch






I have a couple of invites if anyone would like to play...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 9, 2012)

I'll never get enough of Skyrim:






I made a new character to play Dawnguard with. Who will essentially be the same as all my previous sneaky archer characters, except I'm going to get this one to also be a bit stabbity with daggers too.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 9, 2012)

And of course, the aurora never cease to astound me:


----------



## sim667 (Oct 9, 2012)

Never really did screen caps on games, bit difficult on the xbox...... One feature I did like on COD black ops for xbox is you could upload clips to youtube.





Edit, I forgot I had a jizzing horse design on my gun in that game


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm resurrecting this thread again because I want to show the pretty:


----------



## Epona (Feb 22, 2013)

Her boobs are gonna pop out of that top!   

Edit: Sorry, that was completely inappropriate. I really like the facial detail!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 22, 2013)

I usually hate boobarmour, and it's taken me a while to learn to love the sideboob in this... but I think it suits her (she was modelled somewhat on Isabela from DA2). The mod author is working on an alternative to the chest piece that covers everything a tad more.


----------



## tommers (Feb 22, 2013)

A rainstorm in Proteus.


----------



## Epona (Feb 22, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> I usually hate boobarmour, and it's taken me a while to learn to love the sideboob in this... but I think it suits her (she was modelled somewhat on Isabela from DA2). The mod author is working on an alternative to the chest piece that covers everything a tad more.


 
 For me it's not about what's showing or not (I'm no prude, characters can walk round naked for all I care), it's more a practical question of "would I be able to run in that"  Not sure I'd be able to _hiccup_ in that without something popping out, and it's not like I'm over-endowed or anything 

She does look really good though


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 12, 2013)

Finally learned how to take proper screenshots in Mass Effect 3. It's actually dead easy. Don't know why I didn't learn ages ago.

Sadly evaluation copies can't use texture replacers. But I'm using SweetFX with it, and will keep tinkering with the profile to hopefully make it look kinda nice. Using a super uber smaa setting in it, so nary a jaggy in sight.

Also *ahem* I started a tumblr for my screenshots: http://pictureamoebae.tumblr.com/
(nsfw, btw - there are sometimes bewbs)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 19, 2013)

Sometimes I think I'm the only person who takes an unhealthy interest in taking screenshots.


----------



## Epona (Apr 19, 2013)

Nice! Which ENB are you using?

Remind me how to turn off the HUD for clear screenshots - I always forget to do it


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm using Unreal Cinema atm. It's lovely. I also really, really love K ENB, that has more vivid, rich colours.

To remove the hud, in the console it's just TM (toggle menus).

I want to see your shots!!


----------



## Epona (Apr 19, 2013)

I tried Unreal Cinema and must have done something wrong because I just could not get it to look good, it was really dark and grainy.  Any tips?  Liking the look of K ENB too, I do like my fantasy environments to be bright and colourful rather than the more fashionable unsaturated look.  Still currently using Vibrant ENB which very colourful with good red tones - it's an old favourite of mine but no longer available on the Nexus for some reason, fortunately I was able to rescue the original downloaded archive from my old HDD.


----------



## Epona (Apr 20, 2013)

OK I got K ENB up and running (I've been pissing about with ENBs all week) but now have very ugly shadows (diagonal lines of black rather than a more diffuse shadow effect), just trying to work out what I did wrong.

EDIT: Ignore me, for some reason my shadow quality was set at low in the graphics setting, putting it at the highest option sorted it out 
Expect Screenshots soon.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 20, 2013)

Also, set iBlurshadowmask (i think that's what it's called, something along those lines) to 6 in your ini, I think the default is 3. It makes shadows on faces and so on much better.

Unreal Cinema has quite a strong grain. I lowered the values a little bit in the file, you can disable it altogether by commenting out the definegrain line with //

It is quite dark and moody in some locations. Outdoors during daylight it's quite light and bright though, although it is perhaps still one of those desaturated ones you might not like.

K is masterful though. It remains up there in my number 1 spot.

Some pics with K:


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Epona (Apr 20, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> Also, set iBlurshadowmask (i think that's what it's called, something along those lines) to 6 in your ini, I think the default is 3. It makes shadows on faces and so on much better.
> 
> Unreal Cinema has quite a strong grain. I lowered the values a little bit in the file, you can disable it altogether by commenting out the definegrain line with //
> 
> ...


 
I did disable the grain in Unreal Cinema but still wasn't keen - I think you're right, I just don't deal well with desaturated ones! I'm like a hummingbird or something that can only focus on colours that fluoresce and everything else comes across as a grey blur 

I'm enjoying K very much but am going to have a fiddle with the DoF settings as it's just a tad too extreme for me (and I see there are various optional files included to tone it down a bit!) - I like a bit of DoF effect, but when it's to that extent it makes me feel a bit motion-sick. However the colours are beautiful - not so noticeable in dungeons although they look dark and dusty like they should, but I just came out of Forsaken Cave to bright blue evening skies, dark green trees, and a dragon breathing fucking bright orange fire over me - and that's what it's all about! (Is it just me or have random dragon spawns increased with v1.9?  )

Thanks for the recommendation 

Edit: Just realised from looking at the documentation that K is the successor to Vibrant which I was using before and which was by far my favourite, it's by the same guy, that explains why I can no longer find Vibrant anywhere  - so thanks again because I'd not easily have found this without your suggestion!


----------



## Epona (Apr 20, 2013)

Here we go:

Just about to collect a bounty on that pesky dragon at Bonestrewn Crest:






Job done, payment is due - I take cash or credit card or dragon soul...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 6, 2013)

Still enjoying Skyrim.


----------



## Epona (Jul 7, 2013)

Those are REALLY beautiful - is that still using Unreal Cinema ENB?

I especially like the last one, he has none of the 'plastic' look to his skin or 'shiny' hair look that some ENBs produce - that beard looks really realistic. Really great shots.

I am going to get back to Skyrim myself once a couple of quest mods I am waiting on are released. If it's anything like its predecessors I will still be playing it years from now


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 11, 2013)

It was UC, yes. With a few tweaks of my own, and a different palette. I've moved on, been experimenting a little bit the past couple of days, new enbs.

















That's from the wip new version of The Goddess.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 11, 2013)

These are from Somber - it's based on Unreal Cinema, but quite different. It eats fps, can be overly dark in a lot of areas, but when the light is just right it's gorgeous.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 11, 2013)

On the subject of shiny/plastic skin, that's also very dependent on the textures you're using. That picture was with a wip set a friend is creating. I took a bunch of shots - they're all over at flickr (click on any of the pictures above to get to my flickr stream - a tonne of pictures there).


----------



## treelover (Jul 11, 2013)

amazing shots, does UC work with any other games, I haven't got Skyrim

and how do you upload shots, do they have come from a host site?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 12, 2013)

It might in theory be able to be converted for Fallout (3 and NV) - but I'm not certain how.

Boris (the guy who created enb series) creates binaries for each game (and updates them with new features). They are built around that particular game engine/executable, so the binaries can't be shared between games. Each game's binary will contain whatever features that are feasible for that particular game. Some are more advanced than others. Skyrim's is becoming astonishingly advanced, with each individual weather and time of day being able to have its own lighting/tonal/etc. settings assigned to it, for example. Some are pitifully sparse in their features. If you wanted to adapt Unreal Cinema (or any other Skyrim enb) to another game that has enb binaries made for it, you'd have to probably painstakingly go through the code, ini, and fx files and see how it translates across. Fallout 3 and NV share the same binary I believe, so you can use any FO3 config in NV and vice versa. But because they both have different lighting and tonal set ups to begin with, the configs won't look the same in both. But that's not necessarily a bad thing.

As for shots, I have a flickr account. There's a share button that lets me grab the BBCode to paste straight in here.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 3, 2013)

The creator of ENB Series has developed new binaries that aim to stop you from crashing when running lots of mods, plus provide a bit more smoothness for AMD users (stuttering is an inherent issue, unfortunately, you see). So even if you're not using an ENB, you can use the ENBBoost thing which is the good performance stuff without the graphics stuff.

Anyway, some recent Skyrim pictures:


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 3, 2013)

And a few more:


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 5, 2013)

Moar Skyrim... obv.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 5, 2013)

Moar:


----------



## Voley (Oct 5, 2013)

When they make the next chapter of Skyrim, they should employ you to find the ultimate screenshot, Vintage Paw. The dragon/arrow one at the top would look good on the box.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 5, 2013)

See now, that's a job I think I'd enjoy. In-house official screenshooter ^^

It's daft how much fun I have taking screenshots. It adds a whole other dimension to the game. I'd have stopped playing months ago if I hadn't got into this.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 8, 2013)

Oh boy...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## tommers (Oct 8, 2013)

http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2013/10/08/new-adventures-in-hi-fi-some-screenshots/

Whoa.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 9, 2013)

tommers said:


> http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2013/10/08/new-adventures-in-hi-fi-some-screenshots/
> 
> Whoa.



*brag* They're my mates, they are.


----------



## Epona (Oct 12, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> See now, that's a job I think I'd enjoy. In-house official screenshooter ^^



It's a job you ought to have - you take some amazing screenshots!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 12, 2013)

Epona said:


> It's a job you ought to have - you take some amazing screenshots!





Thanks. There are others far more talented than me, but I try to learn from them.

(Also, you're still posting... you keep terrible hours like wot I do. Unless you've just got up. I should go to bed.)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 21, 2014)

Something a bit different; this time Fallout: New Vegas since I'm burnt out on Skyrim and twiddling my thumbs waiting for ESO and DA:I.

I made a new character using a race mod called Daughters of A.R.E.S. - androids, basically. Really cool.

Her name is Eva. I'm using Rudy ENB for the pretties. And a shit ton of texture mods.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 6, 2014)

Sims 3, bitches


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 10, 2015)

Well, I haven't posted in here for an age.

While I'm waiting for Fallout 4 to finish installing, might as well post up a few shots I've taken over the past few months.

They're all downsampled, some all the way from 6K. You can click through for higher res versions on flickr.

Crysis 3


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 10, 2015)

Dragon Age: Inquisition





^ That's 6K.

For a comparison of what difference downsampling makes (or in this case, hotsampling, which is for all intents and purposes the same) I uploaded this 21:9 picture at 1920 x 810 (same pixel density as 1080p) and 6144 x 2592 (same pixel density as 6K, or 3072p). Most obvious is the foliage: aliasing on grass is a killer, and coupled with the lack of pixel information to fully render the models at 1080p (and even at 1440p) it looks broken, but increase that resolution and there are more pixels to play with, and all of a sudden it looks fuller and smoother; also the ferns are a good place to see the difference - at 1080p the fronds merge together, but at higher resolutions they become more distinct and you can see their shape as was intended. Shadows are also affected, they become darker, sharper and tighter. Overall, the scene has more depth and realism.





Bloom doesn't scale well with down/hotsampling (in this engine, at least), so sometimes you have to make a decision between the image quality that comes from a higher resolution, or the atmospherics that come from bloom. This is 5K, and it worked fine because there was a cloud of spell effect smoke behind him that simulated a softness to the image, meaning the bloom could afford to disappear a bit. It's significantly diffuse around his hand that it doesn't matter in the slightest.













These last two are from before I got my new PC, so they're under 4K, but over 1440p. IQ is still pretty great.

There are loads more on flickr, I shan't totally spam the thread to death.


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 3, 2016)

There isn't a thread for Space Engine, and I don't want to clog up the No Man's Sky thread, so I'll resurrect this one.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Feb 15, 2017)

Resurrecting this because I've been enjoying taking some shots in Mass Effect 3 the past few days:





















More: Mass Effect 3


----------



## Mungy (Mar 26, 2017)

shot the bad guy and he landed there. made me laugh.


----------



## A380 (Mar 27, 2017)




----------

